# Post Colonoscopy Pain



## 18080 (Aug 4, 2005)

I just had my first colonoscopy yesterday along with an EGD (scope of the esophagus, stomach and duodenum)! I had "conscious sedation" supposedly but I honestly felt and remember nothing!! The worst part of the test was the prep of a liquid diet the day before followed by Visicol tabs that same evening. There was no cramping from the pills, just going to the john so much you can't sit down by the end of the night! Well on to my original subject matter: since last evening, about 8-10 hours after the scope, my IBS has been on a real rampage! Cramping really a lot. I'm thinking it's due to the prepping the night before and then the C02 injected into the colon to facilitate movement of the scope. Has anyone else ever had a similar reaction? I'd appreciate any input. Thanks.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I know after a sigmoidoscopy (which is not as extensive) I was crampy for a day or two and they don't do the inflating thing.Inflating the colon might make you crampy by itself, especially if it takes a while for you to fart the gas out.K.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Gas is to be expected after the test. Burp and fart away! It will make you feel better







My doc had me do a gentle diet for a day or two after the colonoscopy. Eating something greasy or fibrous afterwards can be a bit much.Did your doc remove any polyps, or do anything else like that, which might cause you discomfort now?I had the two tests at separate times. I remember having a lot of discomfort in my esophagus after the EGD, when the meds had fully worn off. It was sort of like really bad heartburn, but different.


----------



## 18080 (Aug 4, 2005)

Yes, I did have 2 polyps removed. Oddly enough, I had no post procedure symptoms from the EGD and they took biopsy samples of the esophagitis tissue and also the stomach lining which showed some gastritis. They also found I have a hiatal hernia. I sound like a GI train wreck! Oh yes, they also found some diverticular pockets in my colon as well...not inflamed, just there. Good grief, no wonder I feel lousy today! Thanks for the info


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

For me this lasted for 2 weeks after the procedure.. Everyones different though, some say they are completely fine and go out to eat afterwards, but I was messed up for a couple weeks.Hope you start feeling better soon.Cutting this one short, I'm in some excruciating pain right now myself, 5:54am, and I'm all alone, not fun at all!


----------

